# Extend Valve Box?



## Clizby (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello all, just moved to a new yard and am completely new to irrigation systems. I got the joy of discovering that at some point my valve box had been buried. Luckily, after learning a little bit, I walked right to it and located it from the hollow sound under the mulch!

I finally have it dug out and got the lid off of it. The top of the box is currently 3-4" under the level of the surrounding bed. I'd like to get it raised up so that it isn't below ground level. What are my best options on that?

It looks like the existing box may be overlapping itself, which seems weird - also may be caving in some - I haven't spent a lot of time in it yet because I didn't know what I was doing. Also quite a bit of dirt in it in one corner. Any recommendations and suggestions are welcome. This will be a long term project , since I'm just getting started learning what everything is!


----------



## nsh50a (Jul 22, 2019)

Mine was in a big yard divot too and i read the easiest is to buy a second box, excavate around the existing box and stack the new on on top of the old, getting it to the correct level and backfilling dirt. this way you don't have to worry about cave in down at the level of your pipes which wont be raising up with the rest of the box. It worked pretty smoothly and i was able to get a 12x17 box for around $15 on ebay to raise mine with.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1 Do what he said. Go to Lowes/Home Depot/Menards and get another identical box and a bag of cheap topsoil. That overlap just looks like it is broken.


----------



## Clizby (Sep 16, 2020)

Alright - yeah that's kind of what I had seen so far as well. The question is, how far down along the sides of the existing box does the new one need to go? Just trying to decide how big of a box I need. Seems like I've seen 12" and 6" (and I'm guessing there's deeper ones too). I forgot to measure my box in the ground the other day, but it seems pretty deep. Obviously I'll need 4" or so of the new box to get up to ground level.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Same size and same depth in the box. You use soil to get it to right level.


----------



## Clizby (Sep 16, 2020)

g-man said:


> Same size and same depth in the box. You use soil to get it to right level.


Are you saying the same size and depth as my current box?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2051

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1381


----------



## Clizby (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks TSGar. So I'm guessing in theory I want the new box to be as level with the ground around it as possible? Or does it hurt if it sticks up a little (just ugly I guess?).


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I would try and have the box go down far enough to cover the broken part of the old one. I would put it level with the ground, but as long as it isn't a trip hazard where it is, then that may be personal choice. Maybe you want it level with the mulch to be visible? I bury mine under the mulch. I suppose years from now that mulch may become dirt and create your exact predicament!


----------

